# DS - Washed or Unwashed



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi for those ladies who have had DS and IVF, did you use washed or unwashed semen?  Is a washed semen sample more motile than unwashed? how many motile sperm  per millilitre do physicians recommend?


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Shad


Are you importing? I'm going through that process at the moment and if you're having IUI you need the washed kind but for IVF you can use either, however the unwashed is cheaper (I think I've got that right?). I'm trying to decide how much to import as the clinic have advised that it may take more than one vial per cycle. Is this usual does anyone know? Are they just playing it safe? I think I would like to import enough for  2-3 cycles but I can't really afford to import 6 vials.


E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Shad I can't really help but I would ask your clinic for advice


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I think that when they thaw they look at sperm count before preperation and if its not high enough they add another straw then prepare. I don't know but I would of thought that with IVF it was less likely especially if your having ICSI.

I know it washed for IUI as the the semen fluid would be foreign to the uterus as its normally filtered out by the cervix leaving only the swimmers. Hence in IVF it all happens outside body so not relevant. I think the motility would not be effected. ( not claiming to be and expert!!) Theres a good explanation on cyros website about quality and types mot etc even if your not planning to use them.

I think they suggest shipping a few as the shopping costs almost as high as the sperm itself so becomes expensive to do one at time.

I know some people have posted in various places on here and found someone to share the shipping costs with.

I guess theres the thought of if you want sperm left for siblings to.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Shad - check with your clinic as when I was ordering mine, the clinic told me to get the cheapest as they (my clinic) washed the sperm anyway.  I was having IVF, but they also washed the sperm when I converted to IUI.

My clinic also like a minimum of 5 million sperm post wash, but some clinics have a slightly lower minimum.
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

GIAToo said:


> Shad - check with your clinic as when I was ordering mine, the clinic told me to get the cheapest as they (my clinic) washed the sperm anyway. I was having IVF, but they also washed the sperm when I converted to IUI.
> 
> My clinic also like a minimum of 5 million sperm post wash, but some clinics have a slightly lower minimum.
> GIA Tooxx


Hi GIA Many of the clinics use ICSI which i would have thought is unecessary given that the donor sample is suppose to be of the best quality and i am trying to avoid ICSI


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Shad
The Lister didn't use ICSI on either of my IVF treatments which I was very relieved about at £1300 a go!   
I agree that if we're getting top notch sperm then it shouldn't be necessary.  However some clinics say that if you only have a few eggs they like to use ICSI for greater fertilisation rates, but that makes no sense to me either as the egg has to be good enough! Just my opinions.   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Shad - there are varying opinions on this. With fresh sperm, ISCI shouldn't be necessary, but sometimes frozen sperm can be sluggish when it's thawed, even if it is top quality, hence some clinics prefer ICSI. Having spent all the money to get so far, I would hate to have no embies simply due to sluggish sperm on the day... hence I've always had ICSI. 

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some clinics ICSI everything (esp in the USA) for higher fertilisation rates


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello 

I read through this thread trying to clear up some confusion I have uncovered.  So, can I join in and ask Stupid Question #351?

On the donor list for ESB is has ICI or IUI.  I just automatically thought IUI was for, well DIUI.  But now I'm thinking it's washed or unwashed.  

So can IUI swimmers be used for IVF?  (I feel so thick!)
And what should one go for?  ICI or IUI?  I take it one IUI can be used per one cycle.

Diesy


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi diesy  


I just used ICI for my IUI's, the clinic prepped it this end. Although I have to say that the concentration for my sample wasn't great, when I hear about others so I wonder if the IUI specific samples might have better concentration, as they are more expensive  


I think you can use either for either purpose, its all about the prep!


And yes one vial for one IUI, unless you are doing double bastings or the sample isn't great.
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Some clinics ICSI everything (esp in the USA) for higher fertilisation rates





♥JJ1♥ said:


> Some clinics ICSI everything (esp in the USA) for higher fertilisation rates


I think a lot of the international clinics use ICSI since they assume if you are flying so far then you obviously want a positive results.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Lulu 

Cheers for that!  It is confusing but then it all makes sense!

Oooh!  I can be excited because it's cheaper too!

Diesy xx


----------

